# Building up a DK Xenia



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a lead on a great deal for a Xenia frame, but need some advice on what to build the frame up with. I'm grabbing a BB5 for the rear and Alex DM24 rims to go with it. 

There's a Rockshox Tora TK in the classifieds for pretty cheap that I've been eyeballing. Would it be a good match for the frame? I also need advice on hubs and BB/cranks. This will be my first DJ bike (though I've grown up on BMX bikes and am selling my cruiser to pay for this build).


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Skip the Tora and buy this (not mine): http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/722433/

Oh, and you should buy my Riot frame instead!

I'm a fan of Profile-style three piece cranks. You can find deals on ebay, and in the classifieds on here, Pinkbike and Ridemonkey, if you have the time/patience.

NS makes some pretty nice hubs for the money. Check out Chain Reaction Cycles.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, if you want to let me have it for like $100 shipped I'm game.

I only have about $2-300 for BB, cranks, hubs/spokes, and fork.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok then, now we know the budget.

Are the rims 32 or 36h? Nashbar has a nice, cheap, and heavy SS bolt-on hub for $45, but it's 36h.

At that price point, have you considered a rigid fork?

No front brake, right? Willing to go without a disc ready hub? You can find some deals that way.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

The rims are 32h and yes, I'd be willing to go brakeless up front to save some money.

I've considered rigid, but since I'm coming from a 24" BMX cruiser I kinda want suspension up front. I would rather throw down a little more if that's what I need to do. The frame will just have to sit unfinished for a few extra weeks.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's a nice front hub, assuming you're going qr/bolt-on: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/749800/.

I ran the same hub on my old qr fork. Not the lightest, but it's nice and smooth.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Cheap crank arms here: https://www.transitionbikes.com/Store/Detail.cfm?Token={ts_2011-02-28_19:53:31}-96090958&P=770

Some hubs on sale too.

*Edit, hubs area all 36h.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

False said:


> I've got a lead on a great deal for a Xenia frame, but need some advice on what to build the frame up with. I'm grabbing a BB5 for the rear and Alex DM24 rims to go with it.
> 
> There's a Rockshox Tora TK in the classifieds for pretty cheap that I've been eyeballing. Would it be a good match for the frame? I also need advice on hubs and BB/cranks. This will be my first DJ bike (though I've grown up on BMX bikes and am selling my cruiser to pay for this build).


Once again (a little similar to the other thread) . . . the DK Xenia was one of the most affordable solid complete bikes out there. I'm guessing the dude rode it, upgraded the frame and kept all the relatively-good stock parts.

Now you're trying to build up that frame. Honestly, you'd be better off finding a complete DK Xenia. I've seen them on craigslist for as little as $320, since the original retail was only $640.

Addtionally, the Xenia was a very solid well contstructed 4130 chromoly frame . . .but not with the most cutting edge DJ geometry. By this I mean that the back end is a tad long (16.25" instead of typical 15.5"-ish), the bottom bracket is a little low, and the seat tube/top tube are a little high. I definitely had fun on this bike while I rode it. But my Blackmarket MOB was a huge improvement as far as BMX-style riding performance.

So you'd be better off building up a Blackmarket, Eastern, Superco, Doberman, NS, etc. etc. frame than building up a Xenia, IMO.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

Considering how little I'm paying for the frame I don't really mind that it doesn't have the best geometry. Saving some now on the frame lets me throw a little more at other components that I can swap over to a better frame in the future. Not to say I won't keep looking until this deal goes down, but I doubt I'll find one of those frames for what I can get the Xenia for.


----------

